# Akadama Substrate



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I remember Frank posting something about this a while back. From what I remember, it's what's used for bonsai trees and is a cheap alternative to ADA Aquasoil.

A quick search says that it's clay, does it break easily? Also, how much does does it roughly cost and where can I get it in Mississauga? How does it compare to ADA Aquasoil?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragon Aquarium on Dundas st. sells Bonsai equipment- AND fish. might be a good place to start searching.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indeed, it is often used for Bonsai, but I do not believe it is available in Canada, much like Aquasoil is not available. This is because it is not allowed to be imported into Canada.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It is available here in the spring time only. 
http://www.kimsnature.ca/bonsai.htm


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

It is a cheaper alternative. BUT you need to wash it very thoroughly. Also, it is not high in minerals for the CRS to pick on and take in. You would need to supplement with mineral rocks/powder


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not too sure if it's really a good alternative. Akadama substrate contains locked up phosphorous and nitrate amoungst other ferts that are release over time. It's not some thing you'd like to have in a shrimp tank as it can go off releasing those chemicals into the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey does Akadama reduce the ph/gh/kh like ada does?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

a good alternative is Shultz's Aquasoil. It is a clay based substrate used for ponds etc. I use it in all my tanks and never had a problem with it...it will lower PH too, but not a lot! Over a period of 1 year it has lowered my PH in one of my aged tanks to PH 6.8 but I have many pieces of driftwood in that tank too, so could be a combo of both. Cheap to buy a big bag cost $9.99 at any Plant place...ie: Home Depot, Terra, Holland Nurseries etc.

Rinse it 2 or 3 times in the tub and its ready to go...good for plants too.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I am not too sure if it's really a good alternative. Akadama substrate contains locked up phosphorous and nitrate amoungst other ferts that are release over time. It's not some thing you'd like to have in a shrimp tank as it can go off releasing those chemicals into the tank.


It is good to know more about it. Can you tell me where you got the info about 'Akadama substrate contains locked up phosphorous and nitrate amoungst other ferts that are release over timewhere'
It is not cheap for $45 per bag.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

james did you try the akadama soil in your crs tank? did the crs breed?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

jamesren said:


> It is good to know more about it. Can you tell me where you got the info about 'Akadama substrate contains locked up phosphorous and nitrate amoungst other ferts that are release over timewhere'
> It is not cheap for $45 per bag.


Hmm... after doing some googling, I find more references that says it's slightly acidic. Unfortunately, none mentioned the composition of material. I think I will retrack my statement. Thanks for asking, James. That made me checked. But the reason I said that was because someone working with hydroponic plant once told me that Akadama is a very good medium for bonsai because they are very rich in necessary key ingredients for photosynthesis. That instinctively made me stay well away from this substrate/soil.

Addition ...
OK, I understand why now. Here is a research arcticle:
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1747-0765.2006.032_6.x/abstract
Apparently, this stuff is a good absorbent on Na+, Mg2+, Ca2+, K+ and Cl−. It's also a super absorbent of Cu2+, Ni2+, Mn2+, Zn2+, Cd2+ and Pb2+ (all above 98%). This is why it's a good medium for plants; as the roots can suck the nutrients stored in them.
Then that means it will work like activated carbon. It's good that it absorbs all the bad stuff, but when it is full, it's a time bomb because when it decomposes, it will dump everything back into your tank.
From this, I am thinking that it will be a very good medium for a planted shrimp tank. Any unwanted metal (especially Cu -> copper) will be sucked up and safely tuck away and be used by the plants, making it safe for the shrimps.

...
Oh, more of it being used in planted tanks. It looks like it's not a very popular thing when compare with the ADA soil.
http://www.barrreport.com/archive/index.php/t-3990.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. ADA AS is loaded with nutrients, where Akadama seems to just be a fired clay product, largely inert. ADA aquasoil are over Adadama IMOP, in shrimp keeping Akadama are inert don't have much problem.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> james did you try the akadama soil in your crs tank? did the crs breed?


Yes, they bred. They also bred in Silicon sand, Eco-complet, of course ADA.


----------

